# Snaggerpalooza



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Sanggerpalooza was in full effect. Find yourself some gravel and rip it.(SARCASM)

I watched as two "anglers" cast flies to a pile of fish in the shallow gravel. In 5 minutes time I saw 3 foul hooked fish and some buffoonery to boot. One of the guys even snagged himself......right in the ear (had to get his buddy to remove it for him). Be sure to wear your protective lenses if you fish near this guy. He's clearly an indiscriminate snagger.....anything near him is getting hooked.

Meanwhile.......much much much lower in the river system some hungry fish were found. I managed two from some DEEP water. One hit an egg on the retrieve and scared the bejezzus outta me. I thought I had snagged a branch while reeling in, then a little chromer went flying though the air....

Good luck and tight lines.....


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

Ha thats some entertainment right there. On the brightside, the crowds have moved to gravel and theres a lot less low holing going on!


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Seen some of same activity myself. I fished down low also and managed some nice fish the past few days. You gota love the spring, it brings out all types. My favorite is when ya get a fish on add you bring it into shore only to see a guy walk right into the spot you were fishing when he fully knows your headed back their to fish. There is a serious lack of fishing etiquette in the spring.


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

Sigh, I miss winter


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

You have to take a test to get a drivers license, wish they'd do the same for fishing licenses with one of the main emphasis on river fishing etiquette!!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Raylaser said:


> You have to take a test to get a drivers license, wish they'd do the same for fishing licenses with one of the main emphasis on river fishing etiquette!!


They'd lose way too much money on license fees if they did that...


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

I saw 2 guys ripping massive square bills through a bed crystal clear maybe 1' deep today. 5-6 steelhead on gravel. When I stopped at the spot they stopped fishing moved on & said they were smalllie fishin..... Hmmmm with a side of flossing steel.


----------

